# Considering resale purchase.



## ArkansasTraveler (Jun 3, 2022)

Hello, im considering purchasing WM points and have a few questions. 
1. What is the likelihood of booking West Yellowstone for late May? 
2. How difficult is it to book the other locations near national parks (Bass Lake, Estes Park, Flagstaff, etc)? 
3. We're a family of 5. Thinking 20K points?


----------



## DaveNV (Jun 3, 2022)

Yellowstone can be booked, but you have to be exactly in the right spot exactly 13 months to the minute things are available to book.  If you don't get the booking you want, you then need to immediately put in a Waitlist Request for that date.  As others cancel dates that cross the dates you need, you'll be contacted to match your booking request, on a first-come basis.  The idea is to be flexible, and know you will have to (likely) work some to get the booking.

As to the number of credits to buy, it'll depend on how much you expect to want to travel in a year.  12K credits will get you a 2bedroom in most resorts.  If you plan to travel more than the one week each year, the additional credits will help out.  You can also borrow from the following year or rent credits from another owner, if you need additional credits. When you factor in the Monday Madness options and similar savings programs, you can stretch those 12K credits pretty far. If you can travel on short notice, you can also book things for lower amounts.

Dave


----------



## Hobokie (Jun 3, 2022)

Agree with Dave! Not sure about Estes or Flagstaff as I haven't stayed in those, but Bass Lake is also tough-ish to book for the high season months (June - maybe mid Sep, you’d be fine in May). But the waitlist will likely get you in, I’ve been able to book multiple reservations there! 

Regarding points, I personally have a small account (6k) and I just use Monday Madness ($0.9 cents per credit) or Inventory Special (I believe $0.75 per credit) and do just fine. The benefit of booking with cash options like these vs using credits is you don’t get charged for housekeeping (it’s included in the price) so it ends up being a great deal! 

Btw, Worldmark is amazing! I own HGVC and WM and would give away my HGVC 30 times over before letting anyone take my WM!


----------



## ArkansasTraveler (Jun 4, 2022)

Thank you both! I understand that resale points do not allow access to "pass". How difficult is it to book Wyndham resorts via RCI? I already have II through another TS. I'm guessing it's not advisable to purchase any developer points in order to book Wyndham (or affiliate resorts like Moab)?


----------



## easyrider (Jun 4, 2022)

ArkansasTraveler said:


> Thank you both! I understand that resale points do now allow access to "pass". How difficult is it to book Wyndham resorts via RCI? I already have II through another TS. I'm guessing it's not advisable to purchase any developer points in order to book Wyndham (or affiliate resorts like Moab)?



Worldmark members can reserve Moab. 

Bill


----------



## DaveNV (Jun 4, 2022)

Just this past week, I stayed three nights at WM Moab, booked directly through the WM website.  Nothing special required.  I booked two nights with credits, and the third night as a Fax Time add on.  (My extensive review with photos will be available soon.)

Dave


----------

